# acer v3 571-g realtek driver for windows 10x64 with dolby home theaterv4



## mehrdad (Jul 16, 2017)

hi
i downloaded realtek hd driver for my acer v3-571g from acer support website
this driver include dolby digital plus home theater
i want to install dolby home theater v4 with this driver that i downloaded from website.i install it(dhtv4) and not worked for me its look dead, but dolby digital plus home theater(ddpht) worked fine
i attached file that explain my issue
both of the dolby ddp and dolby dhtv4 are in one pakage
*i dont want ddpht*
*i want dhtv4*
my realtek driver version is 6.0.1.7954
i tried to install dhtv4 driver, and install but at the end of install, rollback instal


----------

